# Movie Theater handicapped exits



## YFD797 (Jan 25, 2016)

A person told me she has a handicapped child and when she was in a movie the Fire alarm went off and she went out one of the exits and there was no way to get her wheelchair child down the stairs. I'm trying to look up the code in Chapter 10 for A-1 assembly but cannot find anything on handicapped ramps in any part of a movie theater?


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2016)

Good question

Most theater showing rooms have the normal entrance  you enter and exit

Than a second exit.

Do not know if the second exit has to be accessible ???


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 25, 2016)

2012 IBC. I believe it came in with the 2006 edition

1007.1 Accessible means of egress required.

Accessible means of egress shall comply with this section. Accessible spaces shall be provided with not less than one accessible means of egress. Where more than one means of egress are required by Section 1015.1 or 1021.1 from any accessible space, each accessible portion of the space shall be served by not less than two accessible means of egress.

Exceptions:

1.    Accessible means of egress are not required in alterations to existing buildings.

2.    One accessible means of egress is required from an accessible mezzanine level in accordance with Section 1007.3, 1007.4 or 1007.5.

3.    In assembly areas with sloped or stepped aisles, one accessible means of egress is permitted where the common path of travel is accessible and meets the requirements in Section 1028.8.


----------



## YFD797 (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm not sure that answers my original question? Sometimes these codes are screwy to read.


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2016)

> 2012 IBC. I believe it came in with the 2006 edition1007.1 Accessible means of egress required.
> 
> Accessible means of egress shall comply with this section. Accessible spaces shall be provided with not less than one accessible means of egress. Where more than one means of egress are required by Section 1015.1 or 1021.1 from any accessible space, each accessible portion of the space shall be served by not less than two accessible means of egress.
> 
> ...


Seems like the normal theater set up

Handicap seats are in the middle seating area

And the second exit is handicap accessible ,,, till you open the exit door


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 25, 2016)

> Seems like the normal theater set up
> 
> Handicap seats are in the middle seating area
> 
> And the second exit is handicap accessible ,,, till you open the exit door


Then the following code applies. Then again if the theater was built prior to the adoption of a second means of egress requirement then the building is code compliant.

1007.7 Exterior area for assisted rescue.

Exterior areas for assisted rescue shall be accessed by an accessible route from the area served. Exterior areas for assisted rescue shall be permitted in accordance with Section 1007.7.1 or 1007.7.2.

1007.7.1 Level of exit discharge.

Where the exit discharge does not include an accessible route from an exit located on a level of exit discharge to a public way, an exterior area of assisted rescue shall be provided on the exterior landing in accordance with Sections 1007.7.3 through 1007.7.6.

1007.7.2 Outdoor facilities.

Where exit access from the area serving outdoor facilities is essentially open to the outside, an exterior area of assisted rescue is permitted as an alternative to an area of refuge. Every required exterior area of assisted recue shall have direct access to an interior exit stairway, exterior stairway, or elevator serving as an accessible means of egress component. The exterior area of assisted rescue shall comply with Sections 1007.7.3 through 1007.7.6 and shall be provided with a two-way communication system complying with Sections 1007.8.1 and 1007.8.2.

1007.7.3 Size.

Each exterior area for assisted rescue shall be sized to accommodate wheelchair spaces in accordance with Section 1007.6.1.

1007.7.4 Separation.

Exterior walls separating the exterior area of assisted rescue from the interior of the building shall have a minimum fire-resistance rating of 1 hour, rated for exposure to fire from the inside. The fire-resistance-rated exterior wall construction shall extend horizontally 10 feet (3048 mm) beyond the landing on either side of the landing or equivalent fire-resistance-rated construction is permitted to extend out perpendicular to the exterior wall 4 feet (1219 mm) minimum on the side of the landing. The fire-resistance-rated construction shall extend vertically from the ground to a point 10 feet (3048 mm) above the floor level of the area for assisted rescue or to the roof line, whichever is lower. Openings within such fire-resistance-rated exterior walls shall be protected in accordance with Section 716.

1007.7.5 Openness.

The exterior area for assisted rescue shall be open to the outside air. The sides other than the separation walls shall be at least 50 percent open, and the open area shall be distributed so as to minimize the accumulation of smoke or toxic gases.

1007.7.6 Stairway.

Stairways that are part of the means of egress for the exterior area for assisted rescue shall provide a clear width of 48 inches (1219 mm) between handrails.

Exception: The clear width of 48 inches (1219 mm) between handrails is not required at stairways serving buildings equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 or 903.3.1.2.


----------



## YFD797 (Jan 25, 2016)

The movie theater is new


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 25, 2016)

Ouch (in what city?), then it is not ADA compliant vs local code. Accessible exits should be signed and where steps occur between the room and public way an area of refuge may be required.


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2016)

> Ouch (in what city?)' date=' then it is not ADA compliant vs local code. Accessible exits should be signed and where steps occur between the room and public way an area of refuge may be required.[/quote']But if the theater "room" you are in has access to one compliant exit, does the second required exit out of the "room"
> 
> Also has to be an accessible route ??


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 25, 2016)

Exception 3 is in consideration of the practical difficulties of providing accessible routes in assembly areas with sloped floors and stepped aisles. Rooms with more than 50 persons are required to have two means of egress; therefore, each accessible seating location is required to have access to two accessible means of egress. Depending on the slope of the seating arrangement, this can be difficult to achieve, especially in small theaters. A maximum travel distance of 30 feet (9144 mm) for ambulatory persons moving from the last seat in dead-end aisles or from box-type seating arrangements to where they have access to a choice of means of egress routes has been established in Section 1028.8. In accordance with Exception 3, persons using wheelchair seating spaces have the same maximum 30-foot (9144 mm) travel distance from the accessible seating locations to a cross aisle or out of the room to an adjacent corridor or space where two choices for accessible means of egress are provided. Note that there are increases in travel distance for smoke-protected seating and small spaces, such as boxes, galleries or balconies. For additional information, seeSection 1028.8.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 25, 2016)

> But if the theater "room" you are in has access to one compliant exit, does the second required exit out of the "room"
> 
> Also has to be an accessible route ??


*ACCESSIBLE MEANS OF EGRESS.* A continuous and unobstructed way of egress travel from any _accessible_ point in a building or facility to a _public way_. 




Accessible means of egress requirements are needed to provide those persons with physical disabilities or mobility impairments a means of egress to exit the building. Because of physical limitations, some occupants may need assistance to exit a building. See Section 1007 for requirements establishing areas where people can safely wait for assisted rescue. Chapter 4 of the IFC also includes requirements in the fire safety and evacuation plans for specific planning to address occupants who may need assistance in evacuation during emergencies. In addition, Chapter 9 of the code includes requirements for emergency evacuation notification for persons with hearing and vision disabilities. 

			The accessible means of egress requirements may not be the same route as that required for ingress into the building (see Sections 1104 and 1105). For example, a two-story building requires one accessible route to connect all accessible spaces within the building. The accessible route to the second level is typically by an elevator. During a fire emergency, persons with mobility impairments on the second level would be moving to the exit stairways for assisted rescue, not back the way they came in, via the elevator.


----------



## YFD797 (Jan 25, 2016)

This is Westchester County NY


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 25, 2016)

I would venture in saying that the MOE one entered the theater viewing area in or through is the code compliant MOE in accordance with the code as MT noted in exception 3.


----------



## steveray (Jan 25, 2016)

2 MOE required...2 accessible required per "modern codes"...


----------



## mark handler (Jan 25, 2016)

We do not know what version and what code the design is base on. New York has it’s own version of the code.

There are exceptions to the two exits, including areas of rescue assistance.

We really do not know based on the info provided.


----------



## JBI (Jan 25, 2016)

NYS base document is the 2006 IBC, with NYS amendments. Link: http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/st/ny/st/index.htm

I agree that more details would be needed to make a reasoned determination.


----------



## cda (Jan 26, 2016)

So it sounds like almost all exits out of a building need to be accessiable????????


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 26, 2016)

Either accessible or signage provided for accessible routes to exits and public way.....

5. At _exits_ and _exit_ _stairways_ serving a required _accessible _space, but not providing an _approved accessible means of egress_, signage shall be provided in accordance with Section 1007.10.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 26, 2016)

The key word is "required" exits must exit to public way without steps or provide an area of refuge or ?

If not required and not accessible then door must be signed as noted above.


----------



## JBI (Jan 26, 2016)

From the OP :

"A person told me she has a handicapped child and when she was in a movie the Fire alarm went off and she went out one of the exits and there was no way to get her wheelchair child down the stairs."

If we knew the size of the landing, rating of the door assembly and wall, etc. we might determine that this was an exterior area of rescue.

If we knew whether or not signage directed occupants to an accessible exit and was not seen/heeded in the moment we might determine that there is no code violation.

If we knew the age of the building, dates of any alterations, topography in the vicinity of the stairs, etc. we might know where to start looking.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 27, 2016)

YDF, what say you to his comments?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 27, 2016)

> The movie theater is new


I though he or she said it was new.................hence my reply on the compliant MOE the person traveled to get into the viewing area would be considered the "accessible" MOE and most likely compliant to meet code.


----------



## cda (Jan 27, 2016)

> I though he or she said it was new.................hence my reply on the compliant MOE the person traveled to get into the viewing area would be considered the "accessible" MOE and most likely compliant to meet code.


How about the second exit out of the viewing room???

Does that have to be accessable??


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 28, 2016)

If room capacity requires (2) exits then yes it does too.


----------



## Acina (Jun 14, 2018)

Builder Bob said:


> Exception 3 is in consideration of the practical difficulties of providing accessible routes in assembly areas with sloped floors and stepped aisles. Rooms with more than 50 persons are required to have two means of egress; therefore, each accessible seating location is required to have access to two accessible means of egress. Depending on the slope of the seating arrangement, this can be difficult to achieve, especially in small theaters. A maximum travel distance of 30 feet (9144 mm) for ambulatory persons moving from the last seat in dead-end aisles or from box-type seating arrangements to where they have access to a choice of means of egress routes has been established in Section 1028.8. In accordance with Exception 3, persons using wheelchair seating spaces have the same maximum 30-foot (9144 mm) travel distance from the accessible seating locations to a cross aisle or out of the room to an adjacent corridor or space where two choices for accessible means of egress are provided. Note that there are increases in travel distance for smoke-protected seating and small spaces, such as boxes, galleries or balconies. For additional information, seeSection 1028.8.



I am having trouble finding what the laws/ codes are for Spokane Washington....I know in the theater I go to I can not get to the emergency exit because of stairs....I would have to go back through the theater, through the hallways then through the mall and out the mail exit.


----------



## north star (Jun 14, 2018)

*! ~ ! ~ !*

Acina,

Welcome to The Building Codes Forum !
So that the Forum can attempt to answer your question(s),
...what Codes & edition are applicable in your location ?

*! ~ ! ~ !*


----------



## steveray (Jun 14, 2018)

Part of the problem is that the building only has to be maintained to the code it was constructed to unless there is an ADA piece that regulates egress...So to properly assess an existing building, we would have to know when it was built and to what code.....


----------



## Acina (Jun 15, 2018)

steveray, post: 182986, member: 262"]Part of the problem is that the building only has to be maintained to the code it was constructed to unless there is an ADA piece that regulates egress...So to properly assess an existing building, we would have to know when it was built and to what code.....

Thank you for replying --- NorthTown Mall (Spokane, Washington) NorthTown Mall is shopping mall located in Spokane, Washington. The shopping mall first opened in 1955 and has been expanded several times, with its biggest expansion occurring between 1989 and 1991. Since March 2002, the center has been owned by General Growth Properties.


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2018)

FM William Burns said:


> I though he or she said it was new.................hence my reply on the compliant MOE the person traveled to get into the viewing area would be considered the "accessible" MOE and most likely compliant to meet code.




FM 

Where are you??


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2018)

Acina said:


> steveray, post: 182986, member: 262"]Part of the problem is that the building only has to be maintained to the code it was constructed to unless there is an ADA piece that regulates egress...So to properly assess an existing building, we would have to know when it was built and to what code.....
> 
> Thank you for replying --- NorthTown Mall (Spokane, Washington) NorthTown Mall is shopping mall located in Spokane, Washington. The shopping mall first opened in 1955 and has been expanded several times, with its biggest expansion occurring between 1989 and 1991. Since March 2002, the center has been owned by General Growth Properties.




Have you talked to the actual theater manager, and ask where all the accessiable exits are???


----------



## Acina (Jun 15, 2018)

cda said:


> FM
> 
> Where are you??


I'm in Spokane WA


----------



## cda (Jun 15, 2018)

Acina said:


> I'm in Spokane WA




I was looking for FM the poster,,


But suggest talk to the manager


----------



## Acina (Jun 15, 2018)

cda said:


> I was looking for FM the poster,,
> 
> 
> But suggest talk to the manager


Sorry I realized that after I hit reply lol We did talk to the manager......they quote us outdated regulations....they don't listen


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 18, 2018)

The Building is compliant and only one accessible means of egress is required. The ADA  standards refer to the 2003 IBC which only requires 2 accessible means of egress for NEW construction not existing buildings or when alteration  or change of occupancy occur.

2010 ADA standards
*207 Accessible Means of Egress
207.1 General.* Means of egress shall comply with section 1003.2.13 of the International Building Code (2000 edition and 2001 Supplement) or section 1007 of the International Building Code (2003 edition) (incorporated by reference, see "Referenced Standards" in Chapter 1).

*EXCEPTIONS:
1.* Where means of egress are permitted by local building or life safety codes to share a common path of egress travel, accessible means of egress shall be permitted to share a common path of egress travel.

*2.* Areas of refuge shall not be required in detention and correctional facilities.

2003 IBC
1007.1 Accessible means of egress required.
Accessible means of egress shall comply with this section. Accessible spaces shall be provided with not less than one accessible means of egress. Where more than one means of egress is required by Section 1014.1 or 1018.1 from any accessible space, each accessible portion of the space shall be served by not less than two accessible means of egress.
Exceptions:
1. Accessible means of egress are not required in alterations to existing buildings.
2. One accessible means of egress is required from an accessible mezzanine level in accordance with Section 1007.3 or 1007.4.
3. In assembly spaces with sloped floors, one accessible means of egress is required from a space where the common path of travel of the accessible route for access to the wheelchair spaces meets the requirements in Section 1024.9.

3409.5 Alterations.
A building, facility or element that is altered shall comply with the applicable provisions in Chapter 11 and ICC A117.1, unless technically infeasible. Where compliance with this section is technically infeasible, the alteration shall provide access to the maximum extent technically feasible.
Exceptions:
1. The altered element or space is not required to be on an accessible route, unless required by Section 3409.6.
2. Accessible means of egress required by Chapter 10 are not required to be provided in existing buildings and facilities.


----------



## cda (Jun 18, 2018)

Question would be 

What year was the theater built

Which building code and year


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 18, 2018)

Acina said:


> Thank you for replying --- NorthTown Mall (Spokane, Washington) NorthTown Mall is shopping mall located in Spokane, Washington. The shopping mall first opened in 1955 and has been expanded several times, with its biggest expansion occurring between 1989 and 1991. Since March 2002, the center has been owned by General Growth Properties.



Before ADA or the IBC
Two accessible means of egress where never required in the Legacy codes unless locally ammended


----------



## mark handler (Jun 18, 2018)

Spokane BUILDING CODE based on the International Building Code
MINIMUM OF TWO EXITS OTHER THAN ELEVATORS
SECTION 1105 ACCESSIBLE ENTRANCES 1105.1 Public entrances.
...
*All exterior exits that are located adjacent to accessible areas and within 6 inches of grade shall be accessible*.


Previously Seattle was under the UBC and exits were required to be accessible.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 18, 2018)

Spokane prior to 2000 was under the UBC
This is from the 1982 UNIFORM BUILDING CODE:
3305(f) Changes in Elevation. When a corridor or exterior exit balcony is accessible
to the handicapped, changes in elevation of the floor shall be made by means
of a ramp, except as provided for doors by Section 3304 (h).


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 18, 2018)

The theater is in Spokane not Seattle


----------



## mark handler (Jun 18, 2018)

mtlogcabin said:


> The theater is in Spokane not Seattle



Okay, Spokane is Currently under the 2015 Washington State Building Code.

Washington State Building Code prior to 2000 was under the UBC
This is from the 1982 UNIFORM BUILDING CODE:
3305(f) Changes in Elevation. When a corridor or exterior exit balcony is accessible
to the handicapped, changes in elevation of the floor shall be made by means
of a ramp, except as provided for doors by Section 3304 (h).


----------

